# Pub stopover Golden Galleon near Seaford



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I stayed here last night. It's lovely. Parked right by a river and it's a nice walk to the beach. They were fine about me staying. And they have free wi fi and it's a dog friendly pub.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

pity you did not say, we would have popped over for coffee with you in the pub.the pub at telscombe on the coast road A259 ,used to be badgers watch but changed the name,by the telscobe tye is the same group so could stop there as well.but a little windy on cliff top.
did you cross over the bridge and walk out to the bay, or stop that side and go to look at the revenue cottages.

cabby


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I parked in the pub carpark and took the footpath from the carpark to the coast.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A lovely walk that would have taken you up to the cottages I mentioned, I think they are holiday rentals now.Great view.

cabby


----------



## scouserdave (Aug 4, 2012)

*Golden galleon*

Lovely location, and as already said its right next to the river. This must be one of the best hidden gems. Staying here tonight.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are going to Seaford to the C&CC THS on Friday but will be travelling down Thursday night. Will get there too late for stewards to let us on any ideas where we can park up just for the night. 

Many thanks for any ideas, we are coming from Kettering setting off at 8.30 when I finish work :roll: 

Mandy


----------

